# Felt FR1 and AR1 Frame Prices - OUCH!



## Lachapr (Sep 10, 2011)

Anybody notice the increase in prices? FR1 frame (only) in late-2016/2017 was $2k (MSRP) and is now $3k. AR1 frame was $2.5k and now $3k. No updates to the frames... Since Felt is an order only option at my LBS, it's going to make it difficult to not look at other manufacturers now. I have a highly upgraded 2011 Garmin F5 (sub 15lbs) and have been on the fence for a frame upgrade for the past year. I should have pulled the trigger...

lachapr


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I know I'm late to the party on this, but it comes as no surprise. The pricing is all relative. If they were selling for $2K, that was an awfully low price. The F1 Sprint frameset back in 2009 was around $2500, and in 2011 when I bought my F1, I recall seeing the FC frameset (not the F1 frameset) retailing for around $2K. I was told by my LBS at the time, that the biggest difference was that the F1 had a carbon fiber bottom bracket shell.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm looking at buying one or the other of these. (My F2 fell over in the garage, I didn't see it, and I drove over the top tube. :cryin There are lots of listings online for the FR1 at the old price, and all of those are wrong. I shouldn't be surprised. But I can get one for about $2700, no tax and free shipping. I found an AR1 for $2250. As a 60-year old Cat 4 I'm not sure aero matters all that much one way or the other. Any relative strengths or weaknesses between the two beyond the aero aspect?


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

What size frame you looking for? I saw on Slowtwich somebody listing a full AR1 (minus wheels) for much less than what you are looking at currently (in a 54 frame size though). Take a look over there and contact that buyer.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks loxx. I ride a 58. Found a pretty good deal, that, coupled with my insurance, made the FR1 affordable enough that my wife was okay with it. Briefly considered an AR1, but decided against it since I love the way my F2 rode and I expect as good or better from the FR1.


----------

